# Anyone stay in the UK hotel recently during Covid - esential worker proof



## elcato (25 Jun 2020)

I want to go over to check on a relative (mental health issue in the past) and stay one night in a hotel. The one I booked got back and stated I would need to prove I was an essential worker by producing documentation. As you can imagine this is not something I can supply. Did anyone have experience of staying recently and manage to by pass or not be asked for this ? I have stated clearly to the hotel I won't have this documentation so I'm expecting to be looking elsewhere.


----------



## Sunny (25 Jun 2020)

elcato said:


> I want to go over to check on a relative (mental health issue in the past) and stay one night in a hotel. The one I booked got back and stated I would need to prove I was an essential worker by producing documentation. As you can imagine this is not something I can supply. Did anyone have experience of staying recently and manage to by pass or not be asked for this ? I have stated clearly to the hotel I won't have this documentation so I'm expecting to be looking elsewhere.



When are you hoping to travel? I might be wrong but I think hotels are reopening the week after next in the UK (4th July). I don't know of any way around the essential worker piece I am afraid. There might be something available in the private market depending on where you are going?

It's an interesting case though. All we hear about with regard to travel restrictions is holidays and how people can live without travel for the rest of the year. There are plenty of other reasons why people might need to be able to leave these shores.


----------



## EmmDee (25 Jun 2020)

elcato said:


> I want to go over to check on a relative (mental health issue in the past) and stay one night in a hotel. The one I booked got back and stated I would need to prove I was an essential worker by producing documentation. As you can imagine this is not something I can supply. Did anyone have experience of staying recently and manage to by pass or not be asked for this ? I have stated clearly to the hotel I won't have this documentation so I'm expecting to be looking elsewhere.



Would an AirBnB rental be an option?


----------



## elcato (25 Jun 2020)

I am traveling next week before July 4th. I have noticed that apartments don't have the warning but it took a while before I noticed the hotel warning so it could be there.


----------



## Drakon (26 Jun 2020)

Sunny said:


> There are plenty of other reasons why people might need to be able to leave these shores.



True, but don’t forget that during the lockdown visiting elderly and/or ill relatives was not permitted. Family emergencies were permitted.

I’m not sure which applies for the OP.


----------



## Drakon (26 Jun 2020)

Was only half listening to the radio this morning but, apparently, only “essential” foreign travel is permitted.
I would consider the OP’s case to be “necessary” rather than “essential”.


----------



## joer (26 Jun 2020)

It will be very interesting to see what the results of the over crowded beaches in the UK will be in regards to the spikes of Covid in the next few weeks or months. I would not travel to the UK .


----------



## Drakon (26 Jun 2020)

Or Anfield Road last night. 
Though, tbf, these are all outdoor gatherings.


----------



## odyssey06 (26 Jun 2020)

joer said:


> It will be very interesting to see what the results of the over crowded beaches in the UK will be in regards to the spikes of Covid in the next few weeks or months. I would not travel to the UK .



Most household groups were probably naturally staying > 1 metre away from other groups, just from a natural sense of personal space.
Outdoors, that'll likely be sufficient to reduce any spread.


----------



## elcato (9 Jul 2020)

As an update I ended up waiting till the 4th of July and was not asked for any documentation although I used a different hotel. Similar to all things post Covid lockdown, different places interpret the rules differently.


----------

